# Are There Any Free Programs That Open .EPUB Files On PC (Windows Vista)



## happy (Oct 12, 2012)

Are there any free programs that open .epub files?  I tried googling for some free software but can't seem to find any that actually opens .epub files.  Do you guys have any knowledge of a program that exist?

Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 12, 2012)

The first hit on google says it is a eBook file. It also states that you may need ereader software to be able to open and view it. 

Kindle software is free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_pc_mkt_lnd?docId=1000426311&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## happy (Oct 12, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> The first hit on google says it is a eBook file. It also states that you may need ereader software to be able to open and view it.
> 
> Kindle software is free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_pc_mkt_lnd?docId=1000426311&tag=tec06d-20



But does kindle software open .epub file?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 12, 2012)

The way I read it, any ereader software should.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

happy said:


> But does kindle software open .epub file?



Yes

Also for all your e-book conversion needs i cant recommend calibre ebook management enough.
http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 12, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> Yes
> 
> Also for all your e-book conversion needs i cant recommend calibre ebook management enough.
> http://calibre-ebook.com/



Yep, Calibre is good.

You may, also, want to take a look at Sigil - A WYSIWYG ebook editor.


----------

